# الاجهاض حرام دي نفوس حية خلقها الله من حقها تعيش - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (9 نوفمبر 2017)

حرام نحكم على نفوس حية بالموت والتي خلقها الله بنفسه وهو قاصد انه تعيش فحرام يا ناس الاجهاض الاطفال حتى ولو كانوا منغوليبن فهم هبة من الله لكم ايها الاباء والامهات ستؤدون عنها حساباً يوم الدينونة عما فعلتوه بهم وهم ليسوا ملككم الخاص بل انتم وكلاء عليهم يجب ان تربوهم تربية دينية مسيحية حتى ولو كانوا منغوليبن بالعكس تربية الطفل المنغولي يجلب بركات الله للاسر التي تربيهم
وان كان غير مرغوب فيه الطفل للاباء والامهات فلا داعي للحمل به من الاساس وتذكروا انكم تقتلوا انفساً حيةً من حقها تعيش حياة حرة كريمة في المسيح يسوع


----------



## Obadiah (17 مارس 2019)

*[FONT=&quot](1) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قوانين الآباء الرسل الاثني عشر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حوالي سنة 70 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]"*لا تقتل طفلًا بالإجهاض، ولا تقتل طفلًا حديث الميلاد*"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رسالة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] برنابا الرسول (كُتِبَت 100-131 م. تقريبًا):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]قال صراحةً:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Thou shalt not slay the child by procuring abortion".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]أي "*لا تقتل الجنين في بطن أمه*".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](3) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الفيلسوف أثيناغوراس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (133-190 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]يتحدَّث تحت عنوان "رفض وإدانة المسيحيون لكل وحشية"، ومن ضمن ما يقول:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"women who use drugs to bring on abortion commit murder".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]أي "*النسوة اللائي يأخذن عقاقيرًا تتسبَّب في الإجهاض هن قاتِلات*"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](4) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العلَّامة ترتليان[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](155-240 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]أ- له مقالًا كاملًا عن "تكوين الجنين وحالته"، وفيه يقول:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"The embryo therefore becomes a human being in the womb from the moment that its form is completed. The law of Moses, indeed, punishes with due penalties the man who shall cause abortion".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]أي ".. *إذًا فالجنين يصبح إنسانًا بشرًا من لحظة تكوينه.  فتعاقب شريعة موسى حقًا وبشدة العقاب أي رجل يتسبَّب إجهاض جنينًا*"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ب- وفي مقال الدفاع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Apology[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عام 197 م.) يقول:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"In our case, a murder being once for all forbidden, we may not destroy even the fetus in the womb, while as yet the human being derives blood from the other parts of the body for its sustenance. To hinder a birth is merely a speedier man-killing; nor does it matter whether you take away a life that is born, or destroy one that is coming to birth. That is a man which is going to be one; you have the fruit already in its seed". [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"ففي حالتنا هذه، كما أن *القتل ممنوعًا في كل الحالات، لا نقدر أن نتلف حتى الجنين في الرحم*، حيث أن الإنسان يستمد الدم من أجزاء أخرى من الجسد لإطعامه.  فإن إعاقة المولد هو مجرد قتل إنسان بصورة أسرع؛ *فلا يوجد فرقًا بين أن تقوم بأخذ حياة تم ولادتها بالفعل، أو إتلاف حياة آتية للميلاد*.  فهذا إنسان وسوف يصبح إنسانًا؛ فلديك الثمرة بالفعل في البذرة".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جـ- وكتبت ترتليان في كتابه "الروح" (عام 210 م.) يعرض لطرق قتل الجنين بصورة تفصيلية مؤلمة (لا تقرأها إن كنت سريع  التأثر) ورأيه في الأمر:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"Among surgeons’ tools there is a certain instrument, which is formed with a nicely-adjusted flexible ***** for opening the uterus first of all and keeping it open; it is further furnished with an annular blade, by means of which the limbs [of the child] within the womb are dissected with anxious but unfaltering care; its last appendage being a blunted or covered hook, wherewith the entire fetus is extracted by a violent delivery. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"There is also [another instrument in the shape of] a copper needle or spike, by which the actual death is managed in this furtive robbery of life: They give it, from its infanticide function, the name of embruosphaktes, [meaning] "the slayer of the infant," which of course was alive. . . . [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"[The doctors who performed abortions] all knew well enough that a living being had been conceived, and [they] pitied this most luckless infant state, which had first to be put to death, to escape being tortured alive".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"هناك لدى الجرَّاحون أدوات خاصة، مكوَّنة من إطار مرن لفتح الرحم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]uterus[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  أولًا وإبقاؤه مفتوحًا؛ وبتلك الأداة شفرة حلقية، من خلالها يتم تشريح أطراف الجنين (الطفل) وهو في الرحم بصورة سريعة بلامبالاة؛ وآخر جزء في تلك الأداة هو خطاف حاد مغطى، من خلال يتم استخراج بواقي الجنين من خلال ولادة عنيفة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"هناك أيضًا (أداة أخرى في شكل) إبرة نحاسية أو مسمار، يتم من خلال إحداث الموت بصورة مختلسة سارقة للحياة: يتم من خلالها قتل الطفل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]infanticide[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وتحمل اسم إمبروسفاكتيس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]embruosphaktes[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ومعناها "قاتلة الطفل")، والذي كان بالطبع حيًّا..[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"[إن الأطباء الذين يقومون بعمل عمليات الإجهاض] يعلمون جيدًا أن هناك حياة بشرية تم  تكوينها، و[هُم] يشفقون على حالة الطفل الغير محظوظ هذا، والذي يتم قتله أولًا، ثم يخرج وهو يتم تعذيبه حيًّا".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](5) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المُدافع المسيحي ماركوس مينوسيوس فيلكس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تنيح عام 250 م. في روما):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]كتب في حواره "أوكتافيوس" ما بين أوكتافيوس المسيحي وكايليس نتاليس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Caecilius Natalis[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عام 226 م.):[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"There are some [pagan] women who, by drinking medical preparations, extinguish the source of the future man in their very bowels and thus commit a parricide before they bring forth. And these things assuredly come down from the teaching of your [false] gods. . . . To us [Christians] it is not lawful either to see or hear of homicide". 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"هناك بعض النسوة [الوثنيات] اللائي من خلال شربهن بعض المستحضرات الطبية، *يطفئن منبع إنسان المستقبل في أحشائهن، وبهذا يرتكبن قتل أب أو أم المستقبل* [/FONT][FONT=&quot]parricide[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قبل أن يضعنه.  وهذا يأتي بالتأكيد من تعاليم آلهتكن [الزائفة]..  وبالنسبة لنا [نحن المسيحيون] فليس مشروعًا لنا أن ننظر أو نسمع عن القتل".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](6) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القديس هيبوليتوس الروماني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (170-235 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]قال في كتابه دحض الهرطقات (عام 228 م.) ما يلي:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"Women who were reputed to be believers began to take drugs to render themselves sterile, and to bind themselves tightly so as to expel what was being conceived, since they would not, on account of relatives and excess wealth, want to have a child by a slave or by any insignificant person. See, then, into what great impiety that lawless one has proceeded, by teaching adultery and murder at the same time!".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](Another translation): "Whence women, reputed believers, began to resort to drugs for producing sterility, and to gird themselves round, so to expel what was being conceived on account of their not wishing to have a child either by a slave or by any paltry fellow, for the sake of their family and excessive wealth. Behold, into how great impiety that lawless one has proceeded, by inculcating adultery and murder at the same time!"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"إن النسوة  اللائي من المُفترض أنهنَّ مؤمنات بدأن في تعاطي عقاقير لإحالة أنفسهم في حالة من العقر، ويقيِّدن أنفسهم برباط قوي لطرد ما قد يتم الحبل به، وذلك لأنهن -بسبب الأقارب أو الثروة الكثيرة- لا يردن أن يحبلن بطفل من عبد أو شخص عديم القيمة.  *فانظروا لهذا العقوق العظيم الذي فعلته تلك النسوة المُخالِفات للقانون*، لدرجة نشر الزنى و*القتل* في الوقت ذاته!"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مجمع أنقرة المقدس عام 314 م.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]جاء القانون 21 كما ما يلي:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"Concerning women who commit fornication, and destroy that which they have conceived, or who are employed in making drugs for abortion, a former decree excluded them until the hour of death, and to this some have assented. Nevertheless, being desirous to use somewhat greater lenity, we have ordained that they fulfill ten years [of penance], according to the prescribed degrees".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"أما بخصوص النسوة اللائي يرتكبن خطية الفسق، ويتلفن ما قد حبلن به، أو الذين عملوا في مجال صناعة عقاقير الإجهاض، كان هناك قانون سابق لحِرمانتهم حتى ساعة الوفاة، وقد وافق البعض على هذا.  ولكن، في إطار رغبتنا في التساهل، فإننا قدَّرنا بأن تكون فترة *التوبة* للتكفير مقدرة بعشرة سنوات، وذلك حسب الدرجات المذكورة".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](8) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البطريرك القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (349-407 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]في عظاته عن رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية (عام 391 م.) كتب:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"Wherefore I beseech you, flee fornication. . . . Why sow where the ground makes it its care to destroy the fruit?—where there are many efforts at abortion?—where there is murder before the birth? For even the harlot you do not let continue a mere harlot, but make her a murderess also. You see how drunkenness leads to prostitution, prostitution to adultery, adultery to murder; or rather to a something even worse than murder. For I have no name to give it, since it does not take off the thing born, but prevents its being born. Why then do thou abuse the gift of God, and fight with his laws, and follow after what is a curse as if a blessing, and make the chamber of procreation a chamber for murder, and arm the woman that was given for childbearing unto slaughter? For with a view to drawing more money by being agreeable and an object of longing to her lovers, even this she is not backward to do, so heaping upon thy head a great pile of fire. For even if the daring deed be hers, yet the causing of it is thine".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"لذلك ألتمس منكن، اهربوا من الفسوق..  لماذا تبذرون في الأرض ثم تتلفون الثمرة؟ حيث هناك الكثير من الجهود للإجهاض؟ حيث أن هناك قتلًا قبل الميلاد؟ فإن المرأة البغي لا تبقى كذلك فقط، ولكنها *تصبح قاتلة أيضًا*.  أترون كيف أن السُّكر يتسبَّب في الدعارة، والدعارة إلى الزنى، والزنى إلى القتل؛ أو لشيء أسوأ من القتل.  فليس لديَّ أي اسم أعطيه لهذا الأمر، حيث أنه ليس فقط يأخذ ما قد يولَد، ولكن يمنعهُ من الولادة من الأساس.  *ولماذا تقوموا بإساءة عطية إنجاب الأبناء وتحويلها للذبح..؟!*"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](9) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القديس جيروم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (347-420 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]نقرأ في رسائل القديس إيرونيموس (عام 396 م.) ما يلي:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"I cannot bring myself to speak of the many virgins who daily fall and are lost to the bosom of the Church, their mother. . . . Some go so far as to take potions, that they may insure barrenness, and thus murder human beings almost before their conception. Some, when they find themselves with child through their sin, use drugs to procure abortion, and when, as often happens, they die with their offspring, they enter the lower world laden with the guilt not only of adultery against Christ but also of suicide and child murder".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"لا أستطيع أن أحمل نفسي على الكلام عن العذارى الكثيرات اللائي يسقطن يوميًّا ويضِعن من حضن الكنيسة، أمهن..  حتى أن بعضهن يذهب إلى حدٍ بعيد لدرجة أخذ جرعات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]potions[/FONT][FONT=&quot] من عقاقير حتى يتسبَّبن في عقمهن، *ويقتلن البشر قبل أن يكوَّنوا في الحبل*.  حتى أنه عندما تحبل بعضهن من خلال الخطية، يستعملن العقاقير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]drugs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتسبيب الإجهاض، وأحيانًا كثيرة ما يموتن مع ذريتهن، يذهبن إلى العالم السُّفليس محملات ليس فقط بخطية الزنى ضد المسيح، ولكن كذلك بخطايا الانتحار و*قتل الأطفال*".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](10) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القديس أغسطينوس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (354-430 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]حذَّر القديس أغسطينوس أسقف هيبو عن "*قتل الأبناء الغير مولودين*" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]the murder of an unborn child[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](11) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القديس باسيليوس الكبير أسقف قيصرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (329-379 م.):[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]أ- نقرأ في مجموعة آباء نيقية وما بعدها:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Women also who administer drugs to cause abortion, as well as those who take poisons to destroy unborn children, are murderesses".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]أي "إن النساء اللائي يتناولن عقاقير تؤدي إلى الإجهاض، واللائي يأخذن سمومًا لإتلاف الأبناء الذين لم يولدوا بعد، هنَّ *قاتِلات*".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ب- في رسالته القانونية الأولى (عام 374 م.) يقول في قانونه الثاني:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Let her that procures abortion undergo ten years’ penance, whether the embryo were perfectly formed, or not".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"فلتُعطى تلك التي تدبِّر إجهاضًا *قانون توبة* لمدة عشرة سنوات، سواء أكان الجنين قد اكتمل تكوينه أم لا".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جـ- وفي قانونه الثامن يكتب القديس باسيليوس:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]"He that kills another with a sword, or hurls an axe at his own wife and kills her, is guilty of willful murder; not he who throws a stone at a dog, and unintentionally kills a man, or who corrects one with a rod, or scourge, in order to reform him, or who kills a man in his own defense, when he only designed to hurt him. But the man, or woman, is a murderer that gives a _philtrum_https://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-C...e-44-Conflict-bet-Bible-n-Science-3.html#(19), if the man that takes it dies upon it; so are they who take medicines to procure abortion; and so are they who kill on the highway..".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"إن الذي يقتل شخصًا آخرًا بالسيف، أو يضرب بالفأس على رأس زوجته ويقتلها، هو مدان بالقَتْل العَمْد، وليست الحالة مثل هذه في الذي يقذف بحجر على كلب ولكنه يقتل رجلًا بدون قصد، أو ذلك الذي يضرب آخر بعصا أو بسوط لتأديبهُ، أو ذلك الذي يقتل آخر في دفاعهُ عن نفسه وهو يحاول التهجُّم عليه لإيذائه.  ولكن الرجل أو المرأة لهو قاتل إن أعطى عقار فيلترام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]philtrum[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومات الذي يأخذه بسببه؛ كذا الحال لمن لأولك اللائي يتناولن العقاقير لتسبيب الإجهاض؛ *مثلهن مثل الذين يقتلون* على الطريق.."[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2020)

كثرت ظاهرة الاجهاض في عصرنا هذا وهي حرام فانت تقتل نفساً حية من حقها تعيش وتعيش حياة كريمة حتى لو كان الطفل مش طبيعي فهو من خليقة الله هذا فضلاً عن الذين يجهضون اطفالهم وهم لسة بيتكونوا في ارحام امهاتهم لعدم الرغبة فيهم فهذه خطية القتل بل القتل العمد وهي خطية تؤدي بمرتكبيها للهلاك الابدي وهذه رسالة من هذا المنبر ( لا تجهضوا اطفالكم اي لا تقتلوهم لاي سبب كان ) فهذه جريمة لا تغتفر


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 أكتوبر 2020)

لا تجهضوا اطفالكم بسبب كونهم اطفالاً منغوليين وهذا متاح في الغرب فقط حيث يعرفون قبل ولادته من وزنه ومن حجمه بانه منغولي ويبلغون الأم بان طفلك منغولي فالكثير يجهضونه هنا بينما القليل منهم يبقونه ولا يعرفون ان هذا الطفل المنغولي بعد ولادته وتربيته سيتبارك اهله به وسيكون سبب بركة لاهله وفي دول المشرق لا تعلم الام بأن طفلها منغولي وهي حامل به فيجب الاعتناء به وتربيته تربية خاصة لانه هبة مجانية من الله لا يجوز الاساءة اليها والكثير لا يعلمون انه سبب بركة لاهله ولكل من يعتني به ويعامله معاملة حسنة


----------

